# prada infusion d'iris



## Gblue (Jan 12, 2008)

has anyone else fallen completely in love with this perfume? i know it's for ladies and 'the rules' say men shouldn't wear feminine fragrances, but oh my god it's beautiful. it lasts for ages, too, and the shower gel doesn't feel that expensive for the massive bottle you get compared to some.
i think i might slim down my fragrances to just this, ysl l'homme, kenzo tokyo for nights and versace eau fraiche for the summer.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 12, 2008)

i love it too!!!


----------



## bartp (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Infusion d'Iris too. And I'll admit to mixing men's fragrances and womens fragrances in my bathroom too. To be honest, men's fragrances have become very dull. If you like something new and exciting, I only find it amongst women's fragrances.


And if you like the scent of Iris...just try Dior Homme (in case you haven't tried it yet). They have a normal version, an intense one, and a cologne one for summer. All of them are built around the Iris note. and the iris is even more noticeable. This one has become one of my favorite too. Scents like E. Lauder's Amber nude by Tom Ford, are one of those fragrances that I'm happy to wear because it's so masculine. So as long nobody goes to spy in my bathroom, my secret is safe


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jan 13, 2008)

I love this perfume so much. It is one of my favorite scents right now. It smells so good.


----------



## Gblue (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_I'm a big fan of Infusion d'Iris too. And I'll admit to mixing men's fragrances and womens fragrances in my bathroom too. To be honest, men's fragrances have become very dull. If you like something new and exciting, I only find it amongst women's fragrances.


And if you like the scent of Iris...just try Dior Homme (in case you haven't tried it yet). They have a normal version, an intense one, and a cologne one for summer. All of them are built around the Iris note. and the iris is even more noticeable. This one has become one of my favorite too. Scents like E. Lauder's Amber nude by Tom Ford, are one of those fragrances that I'm happy to wear because it's so masculine. So as long nobody goes to spy in my bathroom, my secret is safe _

 
i checked out dior homme today and oh my gosh i see what you mean! i'm gonna smell the intense version next time i pop into town (hopefully) - i really like amber nude too. puts me off that it smells similar to the original youth dew though!


----------



## Meryl (Jan 14, 2008)

I have begun to really appreciate that iris note. 

This is a really light perfume, so you have to spray a lot in order to smell it in a few hours.  I like the mandarin, orange blossom, galbanum and iris top notes.  Not too sure about the base notes yet.  I have to keep trying  before I purchase.


----------



## bartp (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gblue* 

 
_i checked out dior homme today and oh my gosh i see what you mean! i'm gonna smell the intense version next time i pop into town (hopefully) - i really like amber nude too. puts me off that it smells similar to the original youth dew though!_

 

cool, I'm glad you enjoyed it. Don't me scared of the "intense" version being too intense. It's just 'warmer', and if you wait a very long time, you'll notice a very soft vanilla smell. In total it's an intense scent that only smells intense when you smell it close to your scin, it will never drive people away :


----------



## Gblue (Jan 15, 2008)

i tried the dior homme on today and kept getting comments about how great i smelled and i really like the fragrance so i've bought it and the shower gel to make it last longer on.
thanks for your recommendation, because i wouldn't have looked at it otherwise!


----------

